# Kristen Stewart nach Seitensprung: Rupert Sanders Frau löscht Twitter-Account



## beachkini (25 Juli 2012)

​
*Es kriselt beim "Twilight"-Traumpaar Kristen Stewart und Robert Pattinson: Stewart soll ihren Freund mit einem verheirateten Mann betrogen haben, dem Regisseur von "Snow White & The Huntsman", Rupert Sanders (41). Dessen Frau löscht daraufhin ihren Twitter-Account.*

Stewart den Seitensprung zugegeben. Sie habe die Affäre als "flüchtigen Moment" und "Fehler" bezeichnet, wird ein "Insider" zitiert. Die 22-Jährige sei "absolut am Boden zerstört". Kristen habe niemanden verletzten wollen, sie sei eine "gute Person, die nur eine schlechte Entscheidung getroffen hat", heißt es weiter. Angeblich soll es sich bei dem Liebesabenteuer nur um einen One-Night-Stand handeln, schreibt das Lifestyle-Magazin "Intouch".

Bei dem "Pattinson-Konkurrenten" soll es sich um Rupert Sanders (41) handeln, der bei Stewarts Kinoerfolg "Snow White & The Huntsman" Regie geführt hat. Sanders ist verheiratet und hat zwei Kinder - seine Ehefrau Liberty Ross spielt sogar in der Schneewittchen-Verfilmung die Mutter von Kristen Stewart. Ross hat einem Bericht des Online-Promiportals promicabana.com nach jetzt plötzlich ihren Twitter-Account gelöscht - zuvor habe sie als letzte Meldung nur ein knappes "WOW" getwittert. Das befeuert natürlich Gerüchte, Ross könnte erst über die Presse von dem Seitensprung ihres Ehemannes erfahren haben.

Weder Kristens Sprecher, noch der von Rupert Sanders gaben bislang ein Statement zu der Sache ab. Promicabana will allerdings Fotobeweise der Romanze gesichtet haben, unter anderem ein Cover der aktuellen "US Weekly", auf der Rupert Kristen von hinten umarmt.

Aus für Hochzeit?

Die Fans sind schockiert: Viele hätten Stewart nach ihrer braven Rolle in den "Twilight"-Filmen wohl einen Seitensprung nicht zugetraut. Vor wenigen Tagen hatte sich das Paar auf einer Comic-Messe in San Diego noch gemeinsam turtelnd in der Öffentlichkeit gezeigt. Zuletzt hatte es sogar Gerüchte um eine angebliche Hochzeit von Kristen Steward und Robert Pattinson gegeben.


Wieder mal so ein alter Sack..echt schlimm 

Bilder dazu:
http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?p=1365719#post1365719


----------



## BlueLynne (25 Juli 2012)

nach ja wenn es passiert ist, dann kommt eben das volle Turtel-Programm


----------



## Q (25 Juli 2012)

> Kristen habe niemanden verletzten wollen, sie sei eine "gute Person"...



lol3 na gut dann hat sie es nicht gewollt, sondern "billigend in Kauf genommen"


----------



## n187 (25 Juli 2012)

wir sind ja alle sooooo überrascht das Frauen sowas machen !!!!! OMG


----------



## maverick40 (25 Juli 2012)

in china fällt ein sack reis um


----------



## ladychuil (23 Jan. 2013)

very chic!


----------



## niclander (31 Jan. 2013)

Was es alles gibt


----------

